# Disappearing Birds!



## peedee

Has anyone else noticed a reduction in garden birds this year? We have a few blackbirds, pigeons and a resident robin but have seen very few tits,chaffinich or greenfinch compared to previous years.

Not heard a cuckcoo round here for a couple of years now and the resident flock of sparrows we used to have have long since disappeared. 

What is happening to them all?

peedee


----------



## bigfoot

Pesticides reducing insect food and affecting birds also cats.
People don't seem able to exist with just one might.


----------



## bognormike

got loads here! 
I have a blackbird nest outside my office window - in honeysuckle bush - new babies hatched on Sunday  . We've had sparrows this year for first time for a while, also thrushes, wrens, great tits. blue tits, but I've not spotted any greenfinches this year.


----------



## Spacerunner

Thats funny....we were only saying that it looks like our sparrows and starlings were making a comeback this spring.


----------



## PeteandMe

Magpies will remove smaller birds very quickly. Foxes see off anything that nests on the ground. Then the "bird society" introduce a few red kites. Result in many areas reduced small bird population.


----------



## shingi

North Hertfordshire. I've got nesting blackbirds, robins and long tailed tits. Most of the Tit variety live around here. Dunnocks, Great Spotted Woodpeckers, Nuthatches and Goldfinches. The Cuckoo turned up three weeks ago as it has for the twenty years I've been living in this house which is surrounded by fields and woodland. We have Red Kites, Buzzards, Sparrowhawks and Ravens. The one thing I have noticed over the last 10 years is the absolute proliferation of crows, rooks and jackdaws....not my favourites at all. And the icing on the cake is when I go for a walk and hear the Skylark. I'm very lucky.


----------



## adonisito

Interesting, we've noticed more too. Wrens seem happy, Robin has family, saw a Goldcrest in the garden, Sparrows seem cheerful enough. BUT haven't seen as many Starlings as usual.

Perhaps its the pristine environment of Bognor and our forward looking and Green tinged council . :lol: 

Peter


----------



## 96299

only heard three cuckoo's this year so far, they do seem to be less in numbers each year  I know of a Buzzard sitting on eggs, the first that I have known in my local vicinity.  I have not seen our local hobbies so far this year which have nested successfully here for the last two years.  

One bird that has become rare in our neck of the woods is the Bullfinch. I have only seen one in the last fifteen to twenty years around here, and that siting was last year. 8O 

Steve


----------



## 96299

PeteandMe said:


> Then the "bird society" introduce a few red kites. Result in many areas reduced small bird population.


Absolute tosh. Please only post facts. This is how species get a bad name. Red Kites are predominantly scavengers and carrion feeders. They will also feed on earthworms when on the ground.

Steve


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

The hard winters over the last two years have had a significant effect. For the first time in many years there are no blue tits nesting in our garden.

Some species have also been hit by the recent drought, for instance blackbirds find it difficult to get worms from rock hard soil.

Small birds of many species have seen significant falls in population levels, for instance there are now no chetti's warblers or stonechats breeding in Worcestershire that I know of.

Cuckoos have been in long term decline, as have house sparrows.

No doubt the population will grow again if we get some mild winters.

Sandy


----------



## peedee

I also thought Red Kites were scavengers. Last year I saw the first two over our house. 

Last year we also had Bue Tits in the nest boxes but this year nothing.

peedee


----------



## bognormike

our daughter lives at Haddenham in Bucks, not far from where the Kites were introduced on the Chilterns,and there are loads of them about, and they also have loads of "normal" birds in their garden 8) 

If anything it would be crows / rooks that would be affected by an increase in Red Kites, as the Kites would be muscling in on their market of carrion.


----------



## apxc15

"Red Kites are however predators and take a wide variety of live prey, ranging from earthworms to small mammals, amphibians and birds."

Not totally innocent I fear.


Pete 8)


----------



## adonisito

Collins British Birds lists Kites' food as "Rabbits, small mammals and carrion."

Haven't seen any swooping through our garden (Kites, not Rabbits), 2 Sparrowhawks though, smashing birds (if you can put up with the carnage !)


----------



## salmonfisher

*Dissapearing birds*

Its all down to yere Orks, Maggies, Cats, Plastic Soffit Board and Pesticide.


----------



## aldra

Our colony of sparrows back and front are doing well they love the ivy covering the house

Sparrow hawk comes and goes but little effect on sparrow population

2 pairs of blackbirds one back one front, the back ones already feeding a fair sized young

2 blue tits, but not sure they are nesting, downside of sparrows, they are quite aggressive to other birds 

Plenty of visiting birds, very noisy dawn chorus
:lol: :lol: :lol:

I think the pond also encourages many species of birds, fortunately the herons can't manage to land--I keep Koi

Aldra


----------



## camallison

peedee said:


> Has anyone else noticed a reduction in garden birds this year? We have a few blackbirds, pigeons and a resident robin but have seen very few tits,chaffinich or greenfinch compared to previous years.
> 
> Not heard a cuckcoo round here for a couple of years now and the resident flock of sparrows we used to have have long since disappeared.
> 
> What is happening to them all?
> 
> peedee


They must have all moved into our garden! We have 3 or 4 times as many birds as previous years - the birdsong is lovely.

Colin


----------



## tonyt

Good population of most usual breeds here in Essex - probably aided by my ruthless determination to keep cats out of my garden.


----------



## trevorf

Seems to be an outbreak of Wood Pigeons and Collared Doves around here. Now regular visitors to my garden, not seen in past years. Small birds seem to be around in the numbers but now often have a Reed Warbler and a pair of Bull Finches. Also noticed more Thrushes than previous years.


Trevor


----------



## bmb1uk

there are 6 million cats in britain,if they take one bird a month :!:


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi..

Is that a Wood Pigeon?.. No its a real one.. :wink:


----------



## 1302

The birds in our garden have changed the last few years, we have been without sparrows the last couple of years but they are back now, eating my primroses!!!
A new species to our garden is the wood pigeon, he seems to have replaced the magpie. Still have blue tits, black birds and starlings.
I have also been listening to a new 'cooing sound' and was astonished to see it was a crow on the roof crowing then changing his tune  ! Is he trying to imitate the pigeons? I am intriuged. Has anyone else heard this.
I also keep hearing a bird that makes the noise of a caravan alarm when activated/de-activated!
Is it just us with birds making strange noises? 

Alison (the twitcher in the family :wink: )


----------



## peedee

bmb1uk said:


> there are 6 million cats in britain,if they take one bird a month :!:


Hmmm... The decrease I am seeing seems to put me in the minority! There has been an increase in cat activity this past 6 months. Even though I have a dog that hates cats and chases them at every opportunity, they are very brazen and come and go as though they own the place. However it seems not to have effected some species.

peedee


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> What is happening to them all?
> 
> peedee


Its official, wild birds have declined this year due to the hard winter and a bird pox spreading across the country.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_9555000/9555099.stm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14380813

peedee


----------



## aldra

still got large colony of sparrows in the ivy and hedges

blackbirds back and front 

wood pigeons frequent visitors as is the sparrow hawk

smaller birds visit but unfortunately sparrows are quite aggressive, but they are declining elsewhere so were pleased to have them, cost a fortune to keep in bird seed!

aldra


----------



## 113016

The Storks in our garden, not really but from our holiday!


----------



## aldra

Now I am jealous

went to Alsace and remembered the nesting storks

this year one nest and Im sure it had been put there

saw plenty of storks tho 

Aldra


----------



## spatz1

This threads made me notice i havnt seen a crow or magpie this year and we used to be overun with them fighting on the roofs of houses waking us in the light mornings and right through the day.....


----------



## 113016

A few more nests and look at the wings in action


----------



## peedee

Post deleted, pic too large.

peedee


----------



## peedee

aldra said:


> still got large colony of sparrows in the ivy and hedges
> aldra


Obviously not spread oop north yet  I guess I could always try a decoy like this.


----------



## aldra

ok I know they were not from his garden

But I didn't see any nesting storks in Alsace

Where are those storks Garth?

Where was your picture taken peedee?

Its just not fair  
Aldra


----------



## 113016

aldra said:


> ok I know they were not from his garden
> 
> But I didn't see any nesting storks in Alsace
> 
> Where are those storks Garth?
> 
> Where was your picture taken peedee?
> 
> Its just not fair
> Aldra


Ours were in Portugal.
I have also seen them in Spain and Greece


----------



## peedee

aldra said:


> Where was your picture taken peedee?
> Aldra


Albir, a few miles north of Benidorm, on a lovely walk through a Natural Park round the coastal hills there. Nearest site >Camping Cap Blanch<

peedee


----------



## SpeedyDux

Having supported the local wild birds by all-year-round feeding, it is gratifying to see some results in my garden:

1. At least 2 breeding pairs of Goldfinches have been successful and I see about a dozen visiting juvenile Goldfinches most days.

2. The pair of Pied Wagtails I fed all last winter with mealworms have now returned with their 2 juvenile offspring.

3. The resident pair of Starlings have about 6 offspring who squabble twice daily on the fatball feeder and now love splashing in the birdbath. 

4. A pair of Great Tits bred in my nestbox and 5 fledged successfully, coming back now to my peanut feeder.

5 I have been visited by an occasional Greenfinch, but no Bullfinches.  

I used also to see a Woodmouse or two in the garden who fed on the scraps that dropped from the bird feeders.

As well, I normally get other guests - several Blue Tits, Jackdaws, Magpies, Woodpigeons, and Collared Doves, but no Sparrows or Blackbirds. It's a long time since I last saw a Thrush. I think this is because the nearby University has removed a lot of hedges and natural low foliage plants from its wooded areas to save on maintenance costs. :evil: The Council also cleared wild hedgerows and trees to widen the nearby Ring Road to build a new bus lane. So much for their Green Transport Plan. Vandals. :evil: 

Also, the neighbours around here have too many cats that are free to roam and hunt. Such a shame to allow these domesticated predators freedom to decimate the wildlife.


SD


----------



## aldra

I believe sparrows are declining fast, must be due to habitat

Ours are fine (as yet) and a delight to have so many,noisy active birds

Apart from the blackbirds other birds only visit for food as the sparrows are a bit aggressive towards visitors although the Robins don't seem too bothered

Like you SpeedyDux, its a long time since I saw a thrush and they are such beautiful birds. Having an ivy clad house I would welcome them to help control the snails although the frogs are doing a good job this year. I too feed birds all year round and buy in bulk now, when we are away I pay the Grandchildren to fill the feeders The sparrows all but knock on the door when the feeders get low!!!!

I do have mice at the back of the pond, I love them and leave cheese for them, although they prefer chocolate I believe!! never seen them in the house, but they are so funny balancing on the slenderest of stalks No problems with cats, the dog keeps them away
Aldra


----------



## 96299

aldra said:


> I believe sparrows are declining fast, must be due to habitat
> 
> Ours are fine (as yet) and a delight to have so many,noisy active birds
> 
> Apart from the blackbirds other birds only visit for food as the sparrows are a bit aggressive towards visitors although the Robins don't seem too bothered
> 
> Like you SpeedyDux, its a long time since I saw a thrush and they are such beautiful birds. Having an ivy clad house I would welcome them to help control the snails although the frogs are doing a good job this year. I too feed birds all year round and buy in bulk now, when we are away I pay the Grandchildren to fill the feeders The sparrows all but knock on the door when the feeders get low!!!!
> 
> Aldra


How strange. This year I have seen more house sparrows and song thrushes than I have done for years. :? On the other hand, at our local farm, the small bird population is very sparse to say the least. Years ago it would be brimming with bird life. :?

Steve


----------



## 96299

But this could be the reason for a reduction in Blue Tits.... 8O

Hungry Plant

Steve


----------



## Jodi1

Blue tits seemed to have been hard hit by last winter (2009/10) in our area, but Great Tits fared better. The smaller birds tend to have large clutches so can make up for population dips from year to year.

I usually take a bird feeder with me when we are off in the m/h and had lots of birds visiting at the CC site at Leyburn (Lower Wenslydale) recently including a Bullfinch, also have some at home. At the CC Brown Moor site (Hawes) had a Siskin and at CC Low Park Wood (Kendal) had a number of Nuthatches. Lots of other birds at all 3 sites, mainly blue, great, coal and marsh tits and dozens of chaffinches which seem to have done well this year. There are less greenfinches around then there used to be due to a disese that tends to hit them the hardest.


----------



## aldra

Brilliant Jodi1,

I never thought about that

But will now

Aldra


----------



## ramblingon

I have been replacing the pointing on an old stone building for about five years now, when ever I come across an original put-lock hole I clear it out and make a sparrow hole complete with discrete render roof entry hole, I have loads of sparrows. last couple of winters have been appalling for the birds -make a few insulated nest boxes and you will save/create a thousand little lives. Feeding stations are frowned on by RSPB as these increase the likely hood of disease spread amongst small birds.


----------



## aldra

Ramblingon,

You need to tell my sparrows, during breeding seasons i have to walk slowly to allow the young birds to clear the patio, their great

Aldra


----------

